# Craftsman Custorer Service



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi! As some of you may already know, I was having an overheating problem with my Nextec multi tool. We've been a Sears' family since I was a child (I'm in my 50's):thumbdown:. They used to be great! At one point my wife and I owned over two hundred Craftsman machine tools and countless Craftsman hand/portable power tools. Lost it all to storage (another story):thumbdown:. I even worked for Sears for 2 years as a "tool professional" ten years ago due do losing a business.
The point is, that's when I noticed how much the tool quality/service had gone to feces:thumbdown:.
My point is, no more "satisfaction or your money back" slogan. 
Back to my Nextec problem, I've emailed customer (dis)service several times about the issue, been promised a reply within 24 hours, and no reply, nada, nothing! I still have friends that currently work there, and even though I left the firm, it was all good (employee of the month, etc) and NO sour grapes:yes:.
With all that pull (not that I should be special) none of my MANAGER friends could help me .
It's very sad to see a company that I and my late dad grew up with, lose so much of what made them great...quality product/customer service. 
Any way, am I the only one to notice Sears' (America's Pride) go down in the last twenty odd years? I know they aren,t the only great place to shop to slide down, but they were one of the best and one of the first to do so.
PS Yes I still love my Lionel trains :laughing:!
Very sadly, Vinnypattternmaker


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree. The only thing these days I'd buy from them is socket sets and wrenches, which oddly enough, are their only tools still made in america if I remember correctly. All the rest is outsourced to the lowest bidder. A shame really, but that's happened to much of America's industries. Until people are willing to work for peanuts, I doubt much will change.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never had a problem with any of their customer service. Of course I do not try to work problems by email. I always work a problem in person or by phone.

I have stood there and watched a customer bring back a tool that has obviously been abused. The Sears personnel just handle the problem and never blink an eye.

I certainly would not condem an entire company based on the problems you are having with one store.

Exactly what problem are you having with returning the Multi=tool? I assume that you have taken it to the store where it was purchased. What do the personnel at that store tell you. If I remember your wife said it was overheating. I have the same tool and it does not overheat.

George


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

My first muti tool was a Nextec and after 1 day of usage I returned it to Sears and exchanged it for a Dremel Multi Max. 

But I somewhat agree with George C. Many times upon returning problem items you run into road blocks. But I have found that you are probably dealing with a person that has no clue about what you are saying or much familiarity with the item you are returning. Go to another part of the store and look around for awhile and return to find a different employee in that department and chances are it is a totally different outcome.

The same principle applies to tech service online. Many times I have had internet service problems and call only to connect with someone from a foreign country that does their best to butcher the English language. Say goodbye and keep calling back untill you find the person that gives you the service and answers that you were looking for.

All in all, I believe there are many more good people out there that know the right answers than there are the occasional people that ruin a companies product or image.:thumbsup:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

One thing in life that remains a constant is that things change. Sears used to be a good company, not so much nowadays. They, like a lot of other companies, realized that the American consumer will continue to shop at their stores even if they have bad experiences. So, there is no need for quality customer service as long as consumers will still cross their thresholds. There are a number of businesses that will never see another penney of my money and Sears is one of them.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> *Big Snip *


It goes like this...

T Y F S A K

Or

Welcome to Troy, MI.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*nextec overheating*

Hi, George C,
Thanks for the input. Our multi tool overheats in minutes as does one a ww friend of ours owns does. While that's not a quorum by any means, other general contractors we know have expressed some dissatisfaction (even for occasional use) with overheating. Maybe your's was made on a Wednesday (lol). 
Thank you for the input, Vinny and Marena :yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am curious as to why these other tools are overheating when mine does not. A friend just borrowed mine for a few days and had no problems.

Are you possible trying to force your tool to work faster then it was designed to work?

George


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Nextec*

Hi George,
Thanx for your suggestion.
We doubt overheating is the result of "pushing it to the limit", since it happens every time we test it with no load, in "free air":blink:!
We'll, it's still a mystery, son (lol)! As always, thank you for your advice and help!
Best, Marena and Vinny


----------

